# Roof racks??



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

What do you guys use, Ive got 2 12ft Tarpons. I am looking at yakima hullraisers. Anyone use these or have another suggestion. I have been using 
http://www.discount-trailers.com/canoe-kayak-trailer.htm. Which if anyone wantes to buy at a nice low price let me know. I simply want to use roof racks. I have a Yukon Xl and dont need to make that thing any longer then it already is. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I use a set of Yakima hullraisers with a 14' kayak and they work great. I would recommend them. There is enough room on the roof bars for the hullraisers on one side and the ski mounts (for the rods) on the other side.


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

What are you looking to get from the trailer?


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

I have an expedition so it is pretty high. I am using the Mako saddles and the hulley rollers by Yakima. This has been a really easy set up to use for self loading.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

the hull raisers are nice, but they are a pain to load. the advantage though is with 72 inch bars you can haul two kayaks and a rod holder.
the best loading kayak rack is the hulley roller and mako saddle combo IMHO -- you can't use a rod holder with two set ups, but you can kinda leave your kayak rigged up and ready to put in the water.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Very good suggestions, I like the look of the rollers. Do you think I could fit both on top of the Yukon?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

mdelletro said:


> What are you looking to get from the trailer?


The trailer is less then 6 months old, paid $1000 for it, would let it go for a reasonable offer, around $600 or so. If anyone wants I have pitcures somewhere.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You need to list this on the Market Place fourm but please read the fourm rules first.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

drumrun said:


> Very good suggestions, I like the look of the rollers. Do you think I could fit both on top of the Yukon?


do you have a factory roof rack? measuring the bars is going to be the best way to find out -- my bars are 72" and have plenty of room for two boats, rollers and saddles.


----------

